# MC2 Doserless Question



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi people

Is it normal for the MC2 doserless model to sometimes spit out coffee all over the place and in little bits? Its not coming out in big amounts the finer you go.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

My Innova, which is basically the same grinder in a sexy case, is not a good doser at all.

Grinds go everywhere.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Kyle548 said:


> My Innova, which is basically the same grinder in a sexy case, is not a good doser at all.
> 
> Grinds go everywhere.


When I have it on courser setting its not that bad only at the moment on finer settings.

I guess for £100 I cant complain too much as it was brand new. I am far too lazy to keep my eye out for bargains as I know people buy pro grinders for £100 - £150.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

It doesn't handle oily beans or humidity well at all.

But, as you say, it's no mythos.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you sure Innova is same as Mc2 as I been reading its a re-branded Accaso grinder which are not same as MC2s.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

It's an Ascaso grinder, but the burr set is identical to the MC2.

There are some differences between grinders, but they are basically the same.


----------

